
How Technology Can Enable Better Work-Life Balance - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/how-technology-can-enable-better-work-life-balance-26337f1e8f9a
======
to_bpr
Technology isn't the reason work-life balance is diminishing. _People_ are the
reason, technology has only enabled these people and the solution to problems
with people will not lie in technology.

